# Pics/Review of my new Aristocrat!



## mtec-cl (Jul 14, 2007)

Just wanted to share my joy with fellow CS BOTLs:

In December, after exchanging numerous emails with Bob Staebell, having read all the good reviews about his humidors and having visited his Aristocrat Humidors website countless times, I finally brought myself to look aside the potential hassles involved with importing the unit to China where I reside, and went ahead and placed an order.

_Specs as follows:_
Dark Red Mahogany Aristocrat Plus 48 THC with digital temp & RH control
Twin Peltier Cooling units
Sweeping Crotch Mahogany Inlay Top
Crown Molding Top
Divided Crotch Mahogany Raised Panel Door
3 internal full extension drawer for singles
3 full extension shelves for boxes
Curved DX Base Molding

Bob was extremely helpful throughout the entire manufacturing process and finished the unit at the end of February. On my request, he was nice enough to let it test-run for an entire month to make sure everything was working properly as this was an international order. Shipped on the 17th, got it out of customs this week.

Some pics of delivery and unpacking by local customs broker (the unit was extremely well packed and arrived without a scratch).



*I believe I now own the first Aristocrat Humidor in Beijing!*

The mahogany is absolutely stunning. The quality and fit of the construction is impeccable, the Spanish cedar is the kind which makes your cigars smell amazing, the humidification unit and twin Peltiers are TRULY "set & forget". I used three calibrated Hygrosets in different places of the humidor to test the readings, and I discovered both humidity and temperature were accurately at the default 65% RH and 68 F throughout the entire unit. Simply fantastic! Peace of mind at last for a control freak.



It has been running for a few days, and now it's time to fill it up:


Top Drawer: 
Singles and samplers randomly purchased throughout my initial descent down the slope. Some decent choices, some rather regrettable.


2nd Drawer:
My Pepin and premium NC drawer (with more Pepins coming soon).


3rd Drawer:
Dedicated CC drawer for half finished boxes or ones to-be-consumed in the near future.


_The three box shelves are empty for now, but will most likely end up holding CCs for long-term aging._

All the singles came from these tupper-dors which will soon begin storing what they are actually designed to store--food.



Bottom line is I am very, very, very happy with my purchase. If you are thinking about getting an Aristocrat, just go ahead and do it. Bob is a great guy to deal with and really knows his stuff. Go a few sizes bigger while you're at it and you'll be all set!


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Very Nice!!!:dr:dr:dr


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

So very, very nice!

:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Wow nice looking Aristocrat! Someday I'll hopefully join the ranks of an Aristocrat owner.


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

The front and inside look very nice.

I would think that with the money you pay for one of those that they could make the back look better. If its no setting in a corner you will be able to see all the crap hanging off the back of it. If they would just extend the sides enough to cover the TEC cooling unit, from a side view, it would add a whole new level of class.:2 Sorry about the rant.


----------



## mtec-cl (Jul 14, 2007)

Mr Flibble said:


> The front and inside look very nice.
> 
> I would think that with the money you pay for one of those that they could make the back look better. If its no setting in a corner you will be able to see all the crap hanging off the back of it. If they would just extend the sides enough to cover the TEC cooling unit, from a side view, it would add a whole new level of class.:2 Sorry about the rant.


That's a great suggestion, I'll make sure to tell Bob about it.


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Very nice indeed! Well done.:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

volum said:


> Wow nice looking Aristocrat! Someday I'll hopefully join the ranks of an Aristocrat owner.


:tpd:


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

I need to go clean up


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

That is absolutely beautiful, I am so glad that arrived after I purchased my Vino's.

I had been talking to Bob as well on an Aristo, they are really beautiful pieces of works (as your pics obviously show) I finally decided not to go Aristo as I wasn't sure what I had wanted.

That is an amazing unit. Enjoy


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

That thing is beautiful! You are for sure lucky!

Some nice looking sticks in there too


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

nice pics...


----------



## slimm (Feb 24, 2008)

Beautiful cabinet!

Ryan


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your acquisition! I have no doubt that you'll enjoy your Aristocrat for many many years to come. I just received mine about a month ago and I can't help but visit it in the basement and admire it daily. 

Bob's attention to detail and construction is second to non based on all the fine furniture I've seen. Even my wife appreciates its beauty.


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats. They do great work over at Aristocrat. I can't wait for mine to make it in finally.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Very very nice! Thanks for the pics. Grats and hopefully one day I can join the ranks. :ss


----------



## wallyevs012 (Apr 3, 2008)

The Aristocrat is beautiful !!!!! Where can one purchase these???? I must have one.....


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

That is awesome - I'll have what's behind drawer #3 - :ss


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful! And You bought one with enough capacity to be REALLY useful.

I've had mine a month or so , couldn't be more Pleased.

FN in MT:cb


----------



## BirdDok (Apr 16, 2008)

Fantastic! VERY nice!!! Great pics too... drool....:tu


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 21, 2008)

That is absolutely fantastic! :tu


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

VERY NICE!! Congrats! :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm in awwwwwwww!! One hell of a piece of furniture!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

You do know that those are made in China, right?













Just kidding! :ss

I am totally envious. Excellent purchase and I am impressed (once again) at the beauty of the workmanship and the excellent packaging. Congrats on what I assume was his first shipping to China.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

I bow down to you sir. That is one beautiful looking box you got there. May you always keep it filled to the brim. Thank you for sharing with us the photographs of your new purchase...:ss


----------



## mathil (Mar 31, 2008)

I like the way the "circle part" of the euro hinges is covered, very clean!

Very nice unit, I envy you!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

oooohhh i like, i like!!!!


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice indeed!!!:dr:ss

Congrats on your purchase!!!:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pictures of the new humi and the stick collection . It looks like it will give great years of service. Nice choice:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats, a purchase you will never regret! :tu


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

sexy!


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

Man that is one nice looking humi.

Congrats.
Dave


----------



## mtec-cl (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments of support and acknowledgement fellow BOTLs!:ss


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

That is absolutely Awesome with a capital A!!!!!!!!
Good Luck with the new humi!


----------



## goatfarmer (Feb 24, 2008)

Great purchase, :tu certainly can tell by the pic's the humidor is very well constructed. I have been looking to buy another end table, spoiled by the one I have had for last 10 yrs. Intend calling Aristocrat Humidors and compare prices, the mahogany finish is a plus. Also like the solid doors, althought the glass is nice, felt it would be less problematic maintaining desired temp and RH due to fluctuation in temp in my area. 

Congrats, that is one bad humi! :ss


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

That is one pretty humi. And a nice selection to go with it!:tu


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

Great looking unit and enjoy the peace of mind not having to worry about RH and Temp for me.

-Tom


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You cant buy any better.

You bought the best from the best. :tu


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Man, if you let me, I'd sleep in there! It's a gorgeous, Bob Staebell did a wonderful job.


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

:dr:dr:drWOW!:dr:dr:dr
SWEEEET.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Great humi and a very nice collection to boot. :tu


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Very nice humi from Bob! Congrats on it; looks like she'll give you years of service! I too will make the plunge; just later on this year.


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

I bet you can fit 2 or 3 smokes in there.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Glad to see that the humidor made it to Beijing without complication. Good luck with your cigars.


----------



## mu mike (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase from Bob! I've bought two from him and my M-Plus is still beautiful.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats, it's beautiful and you'll love it. Your advice about getting it bigger than you think is wise. I just got an end table from him after filling my Plus 40. You'd rather not have 2 to maintain if you can help it. Go big. Enjoy it.


----------



## MaytagMan (Mar 17, 2008)

Great pick up!

I have an Mxt-19 that I am going to upgrade to temp control pretty quick -- Bob makes a FANTASTIC product!!!


----------



## Aberlour (Mar 11, 2007)

VERY NICE!


----------



## Sagellih (Feb 12, 2008)

Was this a custom cabinet? I tried to look at their website and couldn't find a model like yours. I've been looking at the cabinet humidors and considering one myself. 

Such a lucky man to have one now! 

:dr :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Like that set up, Nice!


----------

